# plz help 2 choose best speaker partner with pioneer 1120k...



## bournurplusher (Jan 27, 2011)

i want to build new home theatre setup in my home.
my room size300 sqft(i dint know exact size). 
my preferences,
display-panasonic 42v20 
reciver-pioneer 1120k 
1st i can consider pioneer 1020k,onkyo 608recivers.
but both have some issue.no audio return in 1020k.onkyo 608 have heat issue.
onkyo have heat issues in indian models. 
then i can move to pioneer 1120k model.
its perfectly fit my requirment.
but little confusion about speaker.i can consider b&w mt30 or b&w 685 theater. 
plz quide me to choose speaker,perfect partnership with pioneer 1120k.
my speaker budget range 1 lakh(in indian rupees):scratch:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome, bournurplusher!

The Pioneer receiver will do fine with either the B&W MT30 or B&W 685. Although I have no experience with their sound, if you are looking to save money and are primarily interested in home theater, go with the MT30's.

I have listened to the B&W 685's many times, they are a wonderful speaker. You will need multiples and a subwoofer for a home theater system.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome! While input from a forum like this can help you compile a list of potential loudspeakers which will fit your needs, you should really listen to them to select those that sound the best to you. Good Luck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really would not be too worried about the heat issues in the 608. Due to Onkyo offering more Features and Power than competing Brands, many fans and Dealers of other Brands have used the "heat issue" as an Achilles Heel of the Brand. All I can say is I once had a much more powerful TX-SR875 in a place so tight that I had to remove the Feet to make it fit and not once did it shutdown. I had it there for over a year.

I would go with the B&W 600 Series personally. I also think the added power and Audyssey 2EQ from the Onkyo would make them shine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

